# Boarding facility in central Iowa?



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

I know of a few places. I'm currently in Ames. 

Ames boarding barns:

"3G" - Midwest Driving Company - Training Driving Equines
They're expensive. They didn't used to be, but Canterbrooke (a very well known, high-end barn) shut down, and they took all of those horses, so now they can charge whatever they want and people pretty much have to pay it. ($500/mo with stall, $400/mo without stall)

"Belinda's Best Little Horse Barn" - 28204 560th Ave, Cambridge, IA 50046
(515) 231-7905
Belinda is SUCH a dear, you'd love her. Not sure what she's charging, but she was a very, very nice person!

"Clear Creek Stable" - Owned by Alycia Carlsborg. Ames, IA. Board is $240/mo, but that does not include hay, grain, or bedding costs. It's a small barn on the west side of Ames. Owner is a little old lady who is VERY particular about everything, but everything has a reason for why it's done that way. Horses are very happy there. 

"Stagecoach Stables" - Boarding
A bigger barn on the east side of Ames. Stagecoach has new managers every 4-6 months. It's jokingly said that the barn is "cursed." When I boarded there, the managers were awful. They have new management now though, so I can't say what they're like. I looked them up though, and I do know that they're quite young. This could be a good or bad thing.

Here's a PDF file with a few more. Again, Canterbrooke is closed. 
http://horse.public.iastate.edu/Boarding%20Stables.pdf


Good luck!


----------



## caitlin28 (Mar 30, 2014)

Great! Thank you very much. I appreciate the details with them as well, nice to have a mini review with each. I'll look into those


----------

